# Auf einem FTP Kopieren



## SiNiE (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist folgendes, dass ich eine Datei auf einem FTP Server kopieren möchte. Einfach der Sicherheit wegen, falls die Verbindung abbricht. Leider gibt ein normaler FTP Server soetwas nicht her. Jedenfalls ist mir so ein Befehl nicht bekannt. 

Hat Jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem gehabt oder gibt es doch so einen Befehl?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

mfg SiNiE


----------



## CyHome (27. Mai 2004)

mhmm du könntest evtl. die Datein Spiegel. Wenn du noch einen anderen FTP Server hast kannst du das evtl. bewerkstelligen mit FlashFXP.. da kannst du von einem zum andern Server direkt Transferieren!... Ansonsten... wenn du den FTP bei einem Webhoster hast kannst du normal im Conifxx ein Backup anlegen!

Kann jetzt auch sein, das ich am Thema vorbeigeredet habe :-D


----------



## SiNiE (27. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

danke erstmal für deine Antwort!
Hm, das doofe an der Geschichte ist ja das sich die Daten ständig verändern, also würde ein Backup von vor 5min schon unter Umständen nicht mehr aktuell sein und somit unbrauchbar. Aber mit dem FXPen könnte ein guter Ansatz sein. Allerdings müsste dann ein Server ein Unix system sein, da Windows das ja bekanntermaßen nicht unterstützt.

Warum ich das machen möchte, ist einfach erklärt. Ich sende eine Datei,die an eine andere Datei angehängt wird. Und um zu vermeiden das ich, falls die Übertragung fehlschlägt, wieder meine Datei an das abgebrochene Stück hänge, will ich halt wieder eine Sicherung von der Datei vor meinem "Anhang" zurückspielen können.

Aber ich glaube fast, die einzige Möglichkeit ist, wenn ich die Datei vorher nochmals runterlade. Mal schauen, vielleicht hat ja Jemand noch eine Idee. Oder gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit bzw. einen passenden Befehl nach dem Download zu gucken ob die beiden Dateien Identisch sind ?

mfg SiNiE


----------



## Spacemonkey (28. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht kann man sowas mit nem Cronjob machen. Der alle 10 minuten schaut, ob die Datei noch aktuell ist und wenn nicht macht er ein neues Backup.


----------

